# Hopefully your wifey wouldn't react like this



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

http://wone.iheart.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/dear-deer-exactly-what-wifey-would-15294013/


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Ha! That made me laugh!


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

That's really funny


----------

